# Tire Taters



## Griff (Jan 12, 2013)

We grew some sweet potatoes (and a pecan tree) this year. 
Thought you might like to see some pictures.
Cheers, Y'all


----------



## phideaux (Nov 7, 2015)

love sweet tater casserole....specially with pecans on top , under them little marshmellers.

That's a pretty awesome crop.



Jim


----------



## crabapple (Jan 1, 2012)

Why tires?
Is it a better way to grow warm weather vegetables?


----------



## Griff (Jan 12, 2013)

phideaux said:


> love sweet tater casserole....specially with pecans on top , under them little marshmellers.
> 
> That's a pretty awesome crop.
> 
> Jim


Thanks very much. Feels good to get something right, don't it?


----------



## phideaux (Nov 7, 2015)

Yep, I don't know about getting it right..

I tried a few tomatoes in buckets this year... didn't work,

Oh well , next year, Ill try the tire thing.



Jim


----------



## Griff (Jan 12, 2013)

crabapple said:


> Why tires?
> Is it a better way to grow warm weather vegetables?


Well, at first, it was to keep the seedling from getting mowed or eaten by the sheep. Then we decided that we wanted to do a raised bed thing with some of our swamp dirt and rabbit poo, without a lot of building, so just ended up adding more tires. Turns out they retain warmth over night, and hold water pretty well, too.


----------



## crabapple (Jan 1, 2012)

Griff said:


> Well, at first, it was to keep the seedling from getting mowed or eaten by the sheep. Then we decided that we wanted to do a raised bed thing with some of our swamp dirt and rabbit poo, without a lot of building, so just ended up adding more tires. Turns out they retain warmth over night, and hold water pretty well, too.


The swamp dirt/rabbit poo helped a great deal as your photos proved.
The black rubber was great for collecting heat & holding until cooler hours.

I am an organic gardener & think you have done a great job.

I will tell you that on some site you will be told how bad tries are to growing Organic gardening.
I am aware that you did not use that term, nor do I see any reason why you should not.
I used cross ties for raised beds, year ago.
I now use the rounded beds in sandy loam, with my soil, I could use rows.
I am going to compost my soapbox, now.


----------



## Griff (Jan 12, 2013)

crabapple said:


> The swamp dirt/rabbit poo helped a great deal as your photos proved.
> The black rubber was great for collecting heat & holding until cooler hours.
> 
> I am an organic gardener & think you have done a great job.
> ...


'preciate the kind words, crabapple. 
Its good to know that we've found a simple, effective way to help ourselves. Even have enough to share a bit. They were part of our home school curriculum, as well. This fits in with our multi-use / interconnected philosophy of application. Kind of a Swiss-Army approach, but it works for us. Like cultivating local blackberry brambles for food, fencing, little critter shelter, etc instead of spending resources trying to eradicate and replace them.

We've been using other peoples' trash to build our treasure for a long time now. Empty feed sacks for sandbags. Phone poles for fence posts. Pallets for fruit tree enclosures. Empty 2 liter soda bottles for water storage. You know how it goes. Not a farm out there you can't find a store of cinder blocks and blue tarps. Betcha know a few other tricks, huh? I'd love to hear them if you'd care to share.

And please don't compost your soapbox. It gives me a prop to talk about myself.


----------

